# The Padded Bra



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2014)

I believe she is carrying a Kel-Tec .380. That's what I carry in my front pocket. Small caliber, but it gets the point, no pun intended, across. Nice models, too.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Gives new meaning to being stacked...


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 26, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I believe she is carrying a Kel-Tec .380. That's what I carry in my front pocket. Small caliber, but it gets the point, no pun intended, across. Nice models, too.



".380"???  Looked more like a couple of 38's to me!!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 26, 2014)

You nailed it, Grumpy!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2014)

Grumpy, you the man. Wish I had said that.:sentimental:


----------



## Falcon (Dec 26, 2014)

Good idea.  Gives women a 2nd chance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

Good idea, because if I did start to conceal carry, I would have the gun on my person, not in a purse or glove compartment like some women do.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks like if she did pull that weapon (the gun) out, the difficulty of the act might pull the bra off too (not that the potential target will notice).

Speaking of CCW, here is one that potentially ruins plans for future family.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> [video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/Nhr8kG6PEOc?feature=player_detailpage[/video]



Wow, that is way cool, gotta get me one of those, not the boobs guys, the gun!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2014)

If I put on any more weight, I'll be able to use one.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2014)

LOL, pushups Pappy, pushups!  Lots of guys are doing "boot camp" again


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 26, 2014)

:lofl: My bra is where I keep my handkerchief.
Does that mean I'm likely to get shot by a policeman in America when I want to blow my nose?


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 26, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Wow, that is way cool, gotta get me one of those, not the boobs guys, the gun!



Me too!  I need some new bras!  Very convenient!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2014)

Here you go girls.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow Pappy, I hope they come in black too, I mean the bras, and no underwires, LOL!!


----------



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)

In your opinion in the enacted attack scene, would the woman be legally justified in shooting the attacker 2 seconds after she became aware of the threat? Wouldn't she just have been entitled to confront him with the gun?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2014)

You are correct, Josiah, but I believe it was for demo purposes only to see how fast she could get to the weapon.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 27, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> In your opinion in the enacted attack scene, would the woman be legally justified in shooting the attacker 2 seconds after she became aware of the threat? Wouldn't she just have been entitled to confront him with the gun?



In any situation where you need to pull a gun you have the right to use it. Stopping the attack by showing the  gun might save you but the attacker would still  be loose and to find another victim.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 27, 2014)

Laws vary widely from one area to another. In some areas you can get lengthy prison time for pointing a gun where in other places you would not even be charged if you shoot someone.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm with Pappy on the video, and it's purpose.  By law, I believe RK may be right about varying laws.  For me, if someone pulls a knife, at that distance, I would want to give them the choice to drop it, call 911, and get them arrested, if they ran I'd shoot them in the leg, if they didn't stop then, I'd shoot them in the ass, if they still kept running I'd shoot them in the other leg, and so onlayful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2014)

Pappy said:


> If I put on any more weight, I'll be able to use one.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 27, 2014)

I see that being the next cool thing to have like the iphone 6 for the gen-x crowd.   WOO HOO!  Next in line after duck face poses on Pinterest, instagram, and the antiquated facebook for some will be them sporting this new gadget with their little guns and captions "SWEET,"  or "THE GIRLS A PACKIN."

But it is a nice idea and if I trusted myself to a carry and not mistakenly blow one off, I wouldn't mind having one of those.  hmmm, maybe they could make something like that for me to carry my phone in.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice vid, my ex carried a S&W model 29 in her bra...was undetectable.   ;-)


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 27, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Here you go girls.



Thank you.  Geeze, Amazon really does have everything!



Josiah09 said:


> In your opinion in the enacted attack scene, would the woman be legally justified in shooting the attacker 2 seconds after she became aware of the threat? Wouldn't she just have been entitled to confront him with the gun?



Who cares?  Bad guy coming at me is going to get blown away and questions asked later.  I'm not going to grill him about his intent.  I'm disabled, going on 57 with no record and someone broke into my house or attacked me on the street.  I'd have to one hell of a lousy lawyer to not get leniency.  I'll keep this real simple:  don't want to get blown away; don't break into my house.  End of discussion.


----------

